# Hats off to the a j fernandez est 1844



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

At $2.50 a stick ,this is a home run. Full bodied ,full flavor cigar with a great finish. The construction was outstanding ,only one re-light. I smoked 2 last night back to back .(this is something I never do, if I can help it). If you are a A j fernandez fan or enjoy full bodied maduros, you must try this perfecto.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> At $2.50 a stick ,this is a home run. Full bodied ,full flavor cigar with a great finish. The construction was outstanding ,only one re-light. I smoked 2 last night back to back .(this is something I never do, if I can help it). If you are a A j fernandez fan or enjoy full bodied maduros, you must try this perfecto.


Just saw this when I was searching for reviews. Glad you liked it! Which vitola did you get?

I wanted the 50 (4.5x50) but the 50 xtra (6x50) was on the Jam 10 for $22 bucks so I had to pull the trigger. I have liked everything by AJ so I'm hoping this one isn't a let down.

My question is, if people like AJ's blends so much why not say it was blended by him to hype it up more? Or are they going the rumor route to get curious people to grab them up


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Always looking to try something new, as long as it's cheap. What website are these on?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Always looking to try something new, as long as it's cheap. What website are these on?


CI/cigar.com


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I saw it on the Jam too, but I'm going on vacation do I didn't buy them. I'm waiting for the short perfectos too.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you liked them. I picked up a 5'er of the 58s off the devil site for $9 without knowing AJ had anything to do with them. Now that I know its his blend I'm that much more exited to break one out. Going to let them sleep a bit though.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

grabbed 2 (Est. 1844 Anejado No. 54 - 10 Cigars $ 22) on CBid. I split with my Bud , and I think I have about 3 left. People are catching on ,the price on CBid is creeping up wards. I think it's cheaper to get a box from CI for $49


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> grabbed 2 (Est. 1844 Anejado No. 54 - 10 Cigars $ 22) on CBid. I split with my Bud , and I think I have about 3 left. People are catching on ,the price on CBid is creeping up wards. I think it's cheaper to get a box from CI for $49


Ya I almost wish I didn't mention them now that this thread is picking up. :tape:

I'm sure they'll be on the next jam and hopefully it's the 50s.

It is funny though, if you do a search of "est. 1844" on cbid the "best of AJ Fernandez Sampler" comes up below the 1844's


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will make this stick a TOP PRIORITY next month. 7x58 Salomon look great.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> I will make this stick a TOP PRIORITY next month. 7x58 Salomon look great.


Hah... going to take a full day to smoke that cigar.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I love AJs's stuff so I will defintely be on the lookout for these


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just bought the 50 extra 5 pack on CI for $17. I'm am AJ fan, so I can't wait to get them...:ss


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Got them today, smoking one for happy hour atm. Buying a box or two in a few minutes.

Fantastic cigar, price increase is sure to follow...hurry!!! :ss


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Weekend Blitz! 

$39.95 a box ALL SIZES. extra 10% off if your COTMC


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang. I just assumed this was more CI crap. I didn't realize it was a Fernandez blend. Now I want to try them. It sure is nice to have full humi's and more shipments on the way (though my pockets are a little light LOL), but when stuff pops up that I want to try, I have to be selective. Maybe next time they go on sale.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> At $2.50 a stick ,this is a home run. Full bodied ,full flavor cigar with a great finish. The construction was outstanding ,only one re-light. I smoked 2 last night back to back .(this is something I never do, if I can help it). If you are a A j fernandez fan or enjoy full bodied maduros, you must try this perfecto.


Yeah so now the questions is these or the GH Vintage 2002s?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

So I haven't been able to really confirm that these are blended by A.J. but I did find this review saying.....

_The Good Stuff: Est. 1844 has been popping up a lot in a few of my mail order catalogs. Cigar.com and Cigarsinternational.com to be exact. And the only other site I have ever seen them on is cigarbid so I think it's safe to assume that these are another exclusive cigar, but I could be wrong. Another more confirmed rumor is these are actually blended by the master-blender AJ Fernandez. If that is in fact the case, then I wouldn't doubt these would be exclusive to the above sites. I was able to track down some information on forums saying AJ did in fact blend this cigar, but I wasn't able to confirm that on either of the above sites. The blend starts out with a San Andreas Maduro Mexican wrapper. This is another tobacco that AJ is familiar with which further solidifies that he just might be the mastermind behind this blend. The Binder and Filler are both Nicaraguan puro. One thing that I do know for sure is that if you're lucky and you catch these cigars on sale you can actually snag them for less than $4 a stick._

Either way, I think I'm gonna go ahead and order this up. I get 10% off and free shipping since it's the "weekend Blitz" thing... good buy for $35.95


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Smoked one on my road trip yesterday and now I'm buying a box. Cedar, cocoa, and some spice were what I got, but my palette probably couldn't get all of it bc I was sleep deprived and ate a bunch of junk before it. It tasted a little green (young) but I can't wait to see what even 6 months will do to it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Heres the only real question that matters...

How do they compare to the UC?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dread said:


> Heres the only real question that matters...
> 
> How do they compare to the UC?


True true, but as good as they are a box of UCs is still a hundred bucks, these are 40.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

loki993 said:


> True true, but as good as they are a box of UCs is still a hundred bucks, these are 40.


True, but a box of UC has almost twice as many smokes. Unless you want the 1844 in a 4.5" x 50, the boxes only have 16-18 smokes. The UC has 30.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hinson said:


> True, but a box of UC has almost twice as many smokes. Unless you want the 1844 in a 4.5" x 50, the boxes only have 16-18 smokes. The UC has 30.


Your right the UCs do have a not normal anount of smokes.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

In case you're reading this right after I post...these are up on the jam right now...10 pack for $23


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

It's the No 54, btw.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Weekend blitz is cheaper. $40 for any box shipped, I pulled the trigger on two boxes...


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahh...good show. Must have missed that.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

It's still on at cigar.com


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Weekend Blitz!
> 
> $39.95 a box ALL SIZES. extra 10% off if your COTMC


thanks for making me spend more money XD


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hinson said:


> True, but a box of UC has almost twice as many smokes. Unless you want the 1844 in a 4.5" x 50, the boxes only have 16-18 smokes. The UC has 30.


it's stil $3.33 a cigar for UC's

vs $2-2.50 per here

i love the shape of the #40, and for the price.. screw it. Fits into my budjet for the month anyway with the free shipping. I'm sure these are as good if not better than GH2002's which i just got a mazo of.. so why not!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Zogg said:


> thanks for making me spend more money XD


Anything to help a BOTL out


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

disappointed I missed this while I was away. I see the 50s on free fall but I want the 50xtras. Might have to sell a box to make room for these. 

I'm going to post a new thread later, but I got 2 5 packs of these in last week and didn't realize they have massive wrapper color differences between the two 5 packs. I guess I can't really say anything for a $2.50 cigar. Still love the flavor


----------



## BostonHedonist (Aug 25, 2011)

Just picked up a few singles of the No. 54 version. Can anyone tell me if these smoke well enough on delivery or if I should let them rest a bit first? Thanks!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Picked up some 60's. Little larger then I would have liked to go, but at $11 for the 5 pack I figured it was fine.


----------



## damoonz63 (Dec 1, 2012)

i just wanted to add my thoughts to the est 1844 discussion. i've been wanting to try this stick for a couple months now. i was watching them on cbid and waited till i got the price i wanted (i think i paid 7$ for 5 of the no. 52's). i read it had the san andreas wrapper and i've been trying to smoke as many with that wrapper as i can since i first encountered it on the room 101 SA line. well i got my latest package from the big brown truck yesterday and had time to dig through it today. first out of the box was the 1844. does not dissapoint. full bodies, full flavor, medium in strength. great cigar. i didnt know it was a AJ cigar till i read this thread. i'm a big fan of AJ's style and love of the leaf but most his stuff packs a punch and i'm not a big fan of nausea so i've been staying away from smoking his sticks. i saw the 1844 review by mike on the stogie review and it was lukewarm at best. nevertheless i percerviered and bought a 5'er. well worth the price, but like others have said...as the word gets out the price goes up so lets keep this gem to ourselves. look at what happened to ave maria's. gotta pay top $$ for one these days.


----------

